# Internetseite aufrufen



## Loooser (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein applet und will aus diesem Applet eine Internet Seite aufrufen.
Momentan hab ichs so:


```
try{
	String url="http://www.crypt0.de/highscore.php";
	Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler javascript:location.href='" + url + "'" );}
catch(IOException ioe){}
```

Aber irgendwie geht das nicht.
Kann mir da jemand helfen???


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2005)

Loooser hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler javascript:location.href='" + url + "'" );}



:autsch: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/applet/AppletContext.html#showDocument(java.net.URL,%20java.lang.String)


----------



## Loooser (10. Feb 2005)

Also irgendwie geht das nicht.
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab wird der Link im aktuellen fenster geöffnet.
Gibt es ne möglichkeit den Link in nem neuen Fenster auf zu machen???

So hab ichs jetzt aber irgendwie wills nicht.


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.applet.AppletContext;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.swing.JButton;

public class Test extends Applet{

	private JButton btHigh=new JButton("Highscore");
	private ActionListener al;
	private AppletContext AC;
	
	public void init(){
		this.setSize(600,600);
		this.setBackground(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
		this.setLayout(null);
	
		setKomps();
		implementActionListener();
		
		AC = getAppletContext();}

	private void setKomps(){
		btHigh.setBounds(10,50,100,20);
		btHigh.setToolTipText("Klicke hier um die Highscores zu sehen.");
		this.add(btHigh);}

	private void implementActionListener(){
		al=new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				if(btHigh==e.getSource()){
					try{
						URL url=new URL("http://www.crypt0.de/highscore.php");
						AC.showDocument(url);
					}
					catch (MalformedURLException mue){}}}};
		btHigh.addActionListener(al);}
}
```


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2005)

Loooser hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab wird der Link im aktuellen fenster geöffnet.
> Gibt es ne möglichkeit den Link in nem neuen Fenster auf zu machen???



RTFM 



> The target argument indicates in which HTML frame the document is to be displayed. The target argument is interpreted as follows:
> 
> Target Argument	Description
> "_self" 	Show in the window and frame that contain the applet.
> ...


----------



## Loooser (12. Feb 2005)

Es tut mir sehr leid das ich das überlesen hab....


----------

